# 2011 Death Ride - Ride Reports



## Killroy

Last year I noticed a lot of inpatient, dangerous, passing on the down hills of Monitor and first downhill of Ebbetts before it started to thin out. One rider had a WHISTLE to blow, so he could shave some seconds on the downhill so that he could get to the rest stop before the cookies run out.

Its not fair to the uphill riders to pass over the double yellow while descending. A crash on Monitor could cause a major pile up.

The Death Ride is a long ride. Ride safely.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Unfortunately the ambulances were busy yesterday, and while Monitor can be the fastest descent, I worry about the speed demons coming at ya on the back side of Ebbetts while you are climbing back up from Hermit Valley.

Anyone know what happened later in the afternoon (probably on Ebbetts)? I was off Carson and heading back towards Turtle Rock around 4 when I heard the sirens of an ambulance, followed by the medi-vac helicopter departing as I pulled in for my post-ride feast.

I hope everyone injured has a speedy recovery!


----------



## poff

A guy in front of me crashed, but not badly as it happend. He hit the shoulder on Ebbets and was knocked out for at least 15 mins. Me and two other riders stopped to help and two more riders, who were MDs stopped as well. He regained his senses but could not tell where he was and had some minor head wound. I lost > 1hr helping him and thus was rather late everywhere else. I was done with both Monitors around 9:30 (I started at 6) but this has derailed my timing. Overall I like Alta Alpine way moe.


----------



## chuckice

we passed some guy just after turtle rock literally at mile 2 or so...roughly 5am? he was sprawled and I guess ambulances were en route. he didn't look good but it was pitch black and I couldn't tell much other than he did have help. anyone know what happened...hope he was OK. not nearly enough people with rear blinky lights.


----------



## zender

That's probably more than a minor head wound if he had 15' of LOC and was disoriented. Hope he's OK.

There were definitely a few people trying to "win" the Deathride on the descents. I can completely understand trying to get a personal best by averaging just a few more watts for the climbs, or pushing a really fast paceline into the wind. Crossing the median at 50mph, not so much.


----------



## vontress

I saw several people sitting on the top tube with their chin on the bars. Why take that kind of risk? Is coming in 894th place really that important?


----------



## Killroy

To be honest, I hit 53.1 MPH down the west side of Monitor, yet there was not much traffic.


----------



## Squint

A lot of people were taking huge risks on the descents but once they hit the next climb or even flat terrain they were back to a crawling pace. I know because a lot of the people that passed me on the descents I quickly caught on the flats or early in the next climb.

There just isn't that much time to be gained on descents compared to flats or climbs. You gain seconds on a descent and lose minutes on a climb.


----------



## robwh9

I saw a guy with road rash and torn up kit on one side of his body at the first hairpin below the lake on Ebbetts frontside (2:30, yeah I'm slow). It looked bad, but he was standing up and joking with other riders, so I thought it wasn't too serious. 

It was a beauthiful day. The air was crystal clear, the peaks were snow covered, and the weather was perfect. At the summit stops I'd stay in the sun to keep warm, and at the valley stops I'd stay in the shade to keep cool. 

The rivers and streams were bursting with water--there was water everywhere.

The new pavement on Monitor frontside was sweet.

DEATH RIDE!!


----------



## poff

I averaged 40mph on Monitor W, it is that smooth. However, Ebbets is a different animal.


----------



## JoelS

It's riding like this (not to mention the sheer volume of riders) that keeps me from doing the DR.


----------



## rzims

yeah, it was a gorgeous day and a fun ride, I enjoyed zooming down the front of monitor, but it's open and smooth....guys flying down Ebbetts 2 across at 40+ is just dumb....not sure I'm doing it again next year....


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Monitor pass backside was a bit hairy for me. I kept my speed in check at about 40mph. My friends were hitting 50+ mph. 

Ebbetts is just plain crazy bombing down there. The backside had so many bumps. Actually, both sides had imperfect roads and it's only 1 lane! Too many speed demons passing like crazy.

Carson pass descent looked kinda scary. It was fine though, few bumps and one that nearly scared me...keep your hands on the drops!

Glad weather was great and no rain or hail. Not sure I'd want to do it again next year either.


----------



## chuckice

On the off chance that the several folks that did this are out there reading this thread...my wife and friends were in our jeep heading from Markleeville to Carson's around noon or so to cheer us on. They come up on a rider in the right lane going slow. They slow up in the vehicle and don't pass since they're on a blind curve and not going to risk it. So they slow until they can safely pass. A few riders now roll up and get pissed because they can't pass the slower guy and they expect my wife to speed up and pass blind. They start yelling and literally banging on the windows. I have handprints on all windows and rear hatch where they decided they would slam hands and tell my wife/friends when to pass despite it being unsafe. Whoever you are if you read this you simply suck and that type stuff is inexcusable...way to show how not to behave on a ride and encourage bad driving around cyclists/busy roads. I hope you had a miserable time on Carson and puked up your ice cream all over your club cut jerseys.


----------



## danielc

First time DR rider and I must say it was the most beautiful and best supported ride I have ever done!! Really enjoyed the smooth pavement on a couple of the descents. I'm not a super fast descender but I felt safe and confident most of the time. Coming down Carson was a little sketchy with all the bumps though. and Ebbetts wasn't so bad as I think it was a little bit later in the day and bike traffic wasn't too bad. 

I noticed going up Ebbetts on the front side, I had to do a lot of riding around slower climbers which is fine since I would say 'on your left' but at times the guys coming fast downhill came a little too close for comfort. My advice is that slower riders should stay on the right and pass on the left and things will be a lot safer. 

If this ride was a little closer to home I might consider doing it again at some point. An 11hr road trip is just a little too long.


----------



## rlemmer

I have to agree with folks about the crazy riding down Ebbetts. One guy flew by me near the top and hit a pothole and promptly fell off. Soon after the sag motorcyclist was yelling to slow down as a rider was down ahead and sure enough there was an ambulance loading some guy on a back brace. Several of us slowed but some woman came flying down and crashed behind us---later I heard but did not see of a 6 and a 12 person pile up. And at lunch two more ambulance went up Ebbetts with Sirens on.

To be honest I do not care if folks want to take risks but here it was nuts as they could take out a slew of folks going uphill. And it is distressing for folks that are struggling along to have these guys whip by with no regard for the safety of others.

I will pass next year


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Pics or it didn't happen 

I can't believe how many of my facebook friends were out there riding and riding...

fc


----------



## chidonchea

I shot about an hour of video on my hand held camera. Edited down to this 10 minute video. The edits are a bit quick due to YouTube's 10 minute limit. I tried to get everyone in this one video. 
Had some problems with the camera. Lost some great shots from the start going up Monitor. Sorry folks.
This is the last year the organizers will allow registration transfers. Managed to get a last minute ticket.
I'll post a longer version with the out takes later.
See you on the rides...


----------



## Killroy

The next morning the roof of my mouth was very tender to painful to eat certain foods like the quiche I ordered. I only ate half my breakfast as a result, but the problem went away fast once I stopped eating. This is the second year in a row this happened. Anyone know what this is?


----------



## chuckice

pollen seemed bad... *shrug*


----------



## Rhymenocerus

chidonchea said:


> I shot about an hour of video on my hand held camera. Edited down to this 10 minute video. The edits are a bit quick due to YouTube's 10 minute limit. I tried to get everyone in this one video.
> Had some problems with the camera. Lost some great shots from the start going up Monitor. Sorry folks.
> This is the last year the organizers will allow registration transfers. Managed to get a last minute ticket.
> I'll post a longer version with the out takes later.
> See you on the rides...


Great video. Thanks for that. Hope to do the ride one day.


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Very awesome indeed


----------



## IpedalSlow

It was a great ride but I had a stomach problem the entire ride which freakin sucked.I managed to finished all 5 passes a little after 5 pm and got my ice cream


----------



## RacethendrinkBeer

My first time doing DR as well, saw multiple riders down and pushing their cervelos uphill. At the fajita dinner I heard the documentary guys saying there were 3 life flights but they weren't that serious injuries?


----------



## Killroy

How about the magnificent power of that waterfall from Lake Kinney (east side of Ebbets).
I can die happy after seeing that and all the show. Riding past that lake was like sicking your head in the freezer.


----------



## danielc

I did see a guy on the side of the road coming down Ebbetts by the lake. Really tragic and I hope he's ok.


----------



## ratpick

I did the DR with ukbloke in 2009 and don't really have any desire to go back again. It's such a beautiful location, and wonderful climbs but there are too many participants leading to risky overtaking and crashes. I think you have to do it once (to say you did) but then do the Alta Alpine from then on 

Poff.. nice job doing both!!

One of the things that stuck with me from the DR was the sound of bikes descending Monitor at 40-50 mph while I was climbing.. those tiny tires make quite a bit of noise!


----------

